# Heidi Died On Me . . .



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2015)

@woodtickgreg Heidi, my beloved 346XP locked up on me yesterday. I do mean it's locked up. Can't even pull the cord now. It weas smoking like a chinese steam laundry when it happened and it happened like all at once. I know I didn't put straight gas in it but I double checked anyway and drained it, and it had mix in it. What else could have caused this? And what does this usually mean when a saw locks up as to repairs. Can it be honed possibly? If not do you know if these models have sleeves that can be replaced with a new piston etc.?

I've never locked one up before so I don't know what to do except tear it down and look at it and go from there. Everything is dying around me lately better not let me babysit your kids.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 30, 2015)

Kevin said:


> @woodtickgreg Heidi, my beloved 346XP locked up on me yesterday. I do mean it's locked up. Can't even pull the cord now. It weas smoking like a chinese steam laundry when it happened and it happened like all at once. I know I didn't put straight gas in it but I double checked anyway and drained it, and it had mix in it. What else could have caused this? And what does this usually mean when a saw locks up as to repairs. Can it be honed possibly? If not do you know if these models have sleeves that can be replaced with a new piston etc.?
> 
> I've never locked one up before so I don't know what to do except tear it down and look at it and go from there. Everything is dying around me lately better not let me babysit your kids.



I'll be interested to see what Greg has to say, I haven't had it happen to mine yet. One of my friends that uses his Husqy saw a ton had it burn up and lock up, was advised by the local shop that the fact that he was using pump gas with an ethanol blend in it was one of the reasons it failed. I don't know if that's true or not but I've been only running the Non-Oxy premium in my power equipment since.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm not Greg... so I'm just thinking aloud here. An air leak wouldn't have caused it that quick I wouldn't think, especially not with someone who's familiar with a saw enough to know when one sounds like crap. 

Have you pulled the muffler off to see if you can see the piston? That would be a good indication of what might have went down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 30, 2015)

gonna watch this one seems like a lot could be learned here. Sorry to hear your saw took a crapper on ya. Hopefully it can be fixed up and running again soon.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 30, 2015)

sorry for your loss kevin my heart goes out to in this time of sorrow--- your stuck with family but you pick your friends and saws


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 30, 2015)

I know that if something gets stuck in one of the jets- it can cause it to run lean which seems to be the kiss of death for 2 cycles. I also do not use the ethanol blend. I am lucky to have a local station with the good stuff. Sorry about your beloved saw- I hope it is not a R.I.P. moment.


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 30, 2015)

Had my 288 seize up on me once . The local logger/repair guy told me I should have been running a full comp chain on my 28" bar . I cannot recall if he replaced the entire top end or was able to clean up the head and put new piston and ring .


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 30, 2015)

Ok I am home from work and just finished dinner, so here we go. What caused it to lock up can only be determined after a tear down. Step one is pull the muffler and look directly into the port and at the piston. Scoring on the piston can be a sign of a lean condition caused from an air leak or a improperly tuned carb. I rule out lack of oil because you said you drained it and it had oil. I am assuming you run good oil made for chainsaws, like husky, stihl, echo, brands of oil. Never use outboard oil or stuff for motorcycles. As long as the crank bearings and lower rod bearings are still good it can be rebuilt. The best way to rebuild one of these is to just replace the cylinder and piston and upper rod bearing. A quick seizure may be a good thing and indicate an air leak or a major bearing failure. If I could see things and the colors of things and where the parts are I could tell you exactly what caused it and why. If you rebuild it replace every gasket and seal! Especially the crank seals. Stuck piston and rings and a wasted jug are no big deal, wasted crank bearings and the cost is not effective. If you can take some pics and I'll walk you through what I see. I'm here so ask questions, maybe all can learn some things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## Kevin (Mar 30, 2015)

Greg I could pop the muffler off but I won't have time to tear it down and especially rebuild it until May. Want to earn some side income? You probably don't have time to mess with it either but I would rather pay you than the local yahoo here now. My regular guy got cancer and retired. I would pay your full rate if you have the time and inclination to mess with it. If you can I'll box it up and send it to you. If you can't I totally understand. If anyone understand time constraints it's me.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 30, 2015)

Box her up and send her to me, I'll tear her down and tell you what I find and give you an honest opinion on if she's worth a rebuild or not. I will need the bar and chain to tune her though if we do go ahead with the rebuild. Drain all the oil and gas out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DKMD (Mar 30, 2015)

I feel the makings for a classroom thread here...

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Mar 30, 2015)

Hey Greg can I box this up and send it to you too, just put it on Kevin's tab!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 30, 2015)

DKMD said:


> I feel the makings for a classroom thread here...


It definitely will be, I'll shoot picks as I tear her down and explain along the way, and same with the rebuild if we go there. I really am hoping it's not that bad.
@Kevin Look Elliot want's to give you a free boat anchor for your tab........whatever that is, Dunno

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Mar 30, 2015)

You got it allll wrong. I'm making Kevin pay shipping for your new boat anchor!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 30, 2015)

Elliot, I have an 18hp Evinrude in my papaws barn that is from the late 60's or early 70's... But it doesn't look like it's ever been run. Paint is perfect on the inside. I bet it would make a good replacement for that one


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Mar 30, 2015)

I love old motors. This is a Johnson 1987 15HP SeaHorse I believe.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 1, 2015)

My first boat had an Evinrude 33 HP. I bought it with my own money at the ripe old age of 14.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

Greg just for grins as I was readying Heidi for the trip, I pulled her cord. I don't know why. Evidently it was seized hot, but once cooled down I can actually pull the cord. But things are not right it is obvious. Really tight and of course she won't start. I also noticed the knob on the decomp valve melted off! And the valve has a lot of soot around it. Maybe a failed valve was the cause? 

I'm gonna do my best to get it mailed before we leave foe the southeast pretty sure I can.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 2, 2015)

Greg I got it boxed up for todays outgoing fixing to take it to town.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Greg I got it boxed up for todays outgoing fixing to take it to town.


Sounds good, I'll let you know when it gets here.


----------



## Gdurfey (Apr 2, 2015)

Warning: hijack! My dad's outboard I remember was an early 50s Mercury 18 horse. My sis and bro learned to water ski behind that little thing. Elliot, I love these old motors!

I would think some of y'all's chain saws have as much love in them as well!!


----------

